

Finally, A Way Everyone Can Keep Their Data From the NSA - ninthfrank07
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3021919/open-company/finally-a-way-everyone-can-keep-their-data-from-the-nsa

======
thematt
It's an OS you can run on a Raspberry Pi. There's little-to-no details in this
blog or on their website as to how exactly this keeps data safe from the NSA.

